# Project TTS-SF Part 12: Braking News



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

*by: Jason Crouch, photos by Cole Kelly*

In case you haven’t yet noticed Project TTS/SF has gone from our originally planned 12 installments to our new schedule. Now there will be 14 installments for your viewing pleasure. Everybody loves horsepower and torque and this installment contends with the other side of the coin. Bringing a high horsepower car to a halt. OK, so lets be frank and to the point. Big Brakes look really good behind a set of proper wheels. Filling out the dead-space all around an open spoke wheel design has its merit for sure. Picking a caliper color, rotor design etc is all well and good but what about the performance merits of larger brakes? 

To answer that question I popped by to see the crew down at Sonic Motorsports in the South Bay. Sonic MS has probably done more big brake installs on exotics and supercars than any other tuning shop that I know of in the Bay Area. Specifically they do a solid business with Brembo. It’s my personal opinion that once you get a set of Brembos on your car, you’ve sort of passed over into big dog territory. This TTS is special, so I wanted the brake kit to be out of the ordinary as well. At SEMA a few months back, I met Danni of Race Technologies, whom is the US distributor for Brembo. After exchanging emails I shot her over a pic of the car with the HRE’s mounted up and she suggested that I try out the Type 3 Rotors which were 100% track proven under very harsh driving demands. Danni is a petrolhead like most of us, so I trusted her advice. Fast forward to Summer 2011, I ordered up a set of Brembos and also had Sonic take care of the install. 









In a world where its considered typical protocol to outsource portions of product development or manufacturing, Brembo still does it all in-house. They control every aspect from; design, development, testing, machining, quality control and distribution. Why would you or I care about that? Simple if you want the best money can buy you go with someone who treats manufacturing in a personal way. There’s a reason why you’ll find Brembos (albeit relabeled) on the Ferrari, Lamborghini, Alfa Romeo, Porsche ,Aston Martin and many other high horsepower premium super-cars. Brembos are one of the few items built as OEM for the above cars that also have perfect aftermarket fitment for the Mk2 TT. 

There was one more good surprise that I discovered while at the big Stance of the Union show in Sacto last year. Adams Rotors, which has a big selection of OEM quality direct replacement rotors. They make somewhere in the neighborhood of 15 different rotor designs that range from slotted to dimpled and everything in between. I am digging that this company is local too, so I hit him up with the challenge of pattern matching the Type 3’s. The day they arrived I had to call up the main man down there, Adam and tell him personally how impressed I was with their machining. As you can see here it was a very accurate reproduction, which allowed me to utilize my stock rear calipers. They bolted up just like the normal solid OEM rotors with no issues at all. Nice and clean.









Tune in to the next installment here on Fourtitude:
Where we uncover the truth about the mysterious HPA DSG tune and how it reacts with the APR Stage 3 system.

*WATCH HERE:*






*MORE INFORMATION:*

* ‪http://www.racetechnologies.com/ *
* ‪http://www.adamsrotors.com/ *
* http://www.sonicms.net/ *

* Project TTS-SF Index *

* Project TTS-SF PHOTO GALLERY *

 
 
‪


----------

